# What kind of caterpillars are these?



## Crickett (May 14, 2010)

Saw these this afternoon in the front yard. I don't have a clue what kind they are.


----------



## rip18 (May 14, 2010)

Buck moth caterpillars - and a lot of them too!


----------



## Hoss (May 14, 2010)

Boy I'm glad we've got some good folks on here who know this stuff.  I'd have to spend way to much time wondering the Internet if it weren't for our ID specialist on here.  Now if I could just remember what they've ID'ed.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (May 14, 2010)

Well darn we were hoping they were some sorta butterfly caterpillar. Oh well. We're still waiting on the other one to hatch out of it's cacoon. Thanks for the ID Rip.


----------



## Lee Woodie (May 14, 2010)

Good I.D Rip an just a added note especially with young ones The caterpillar's spines are hollow and are connected to poison glands. Contact with the spines can cause a burning sensation and inflammation as painful as a bee sting. The irritation can last several days and can be accompanied by nausea. 

To treat the stings, remove the spines by placing a strip of adhesive tape over the affected area and stripping it off repeatedly. An ice pack can reduce the stinging sensation, and the area also can be treated with a paste of baking soda and water. Some individuals with a history of hay fever, asthma or other allergies may be more susceptible to the sting and should contact a physician


----------



## Crickett (May 14, 2010)

NWCO said:


> Good I.D Rip an just a added note especially with young ones The caterpillar's spines are hollow and are connected to poison glands. Contact with the spines can cause a burning sensation and inflammation as painful as a bee sting. The irritation can last several days and can be accompanied by nausea.
> 
> To treat the stings, remove the spines by placing a strip of adhesive tape over the affected area and stripping it off repeatedly. An ice pack can reduce the stinging sensation, and the area also can be treated with a paste of baking soda and water. Some individuals with a history of hay fever, asthma or other allergies may be more susceptible to the sting and should contact a physician



Wow! Thanks for that info Lee! Good thing I told my kids not to touch them! I knew that some caterpillars could sting but I wasn't sure if it was that kind.


----------



## quinn (May 14, 2010)

Nice shot!Yep if there's any kinda fuzzy things i don't touch them.


----------



## Crickett (May 15, 2010)

What does a butterfly caterpillar look like? Are they are to find?


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 15, 2010)

Found one of these in the woods one day,I thought for sure it was a venomous caterpillar just from the looks.But it's harmless.
Hickory horned devil/Regal moth


----------



## Crickett (May 15, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Found one of these in the woods one day,I thought for sure it was a venomous caterpillar just from the looks.But it's harmless.
> Hickory horned devil/Regal moth



 He is a scary lookin' caterpillar!


----------

